# Six Largest US Cities Spared



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Fuber chose not to decrease rates in the six largest US cities.
NYC
LA
Chicago
Houston
Philadelphia
Phoenix
Also spared San Fran, Seattle and Washington DC.

Wonder why?


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Possible riots?


----------



## uberwatcher (Sep 18, 2014)

Chicago is already at $0.90 / mile.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Fuber chose not to decrease rates in the six largest US cities.
> NYC
> LA
> Chicago
> ...


Too much risk.
But don't worry, if it works out in the small markets we will join them for sure.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

For now. I am sure there are more cuts coming.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Was D.C. also spared. Wonder why?


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Fuber chose not to decrease rates in the six largest US cities.
> NYC
> LA
> Chicago
> ...


Probably uber loses profits on the rate cuts too


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Maybe the email server is just too busy spreading the good news to other markets and is getting to those market in a while


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Perhaps the cities aren't saturated with drivers just yet. Once the supply out weighs the demand we will see the rate plummet again.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Oh, we're saturated. Trust me. Trust the whole LA contingent of these forums. We're dripping drivers right now.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

we're more saturated than saturated fat... eh.. eh?


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

Because the cost of living is higher. They are adjusting to rates where you will drive for the minimum wage in that state. 

They have actuaries crunching numbers and doing heavy statistics. Good luck !!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberFrolic said:


> Because the cost of living is higher. They are adjusting to rates where you will drive for the minimum wage in that state.
> 
> They have actuaries crunching numbers and doing heavy statistics. Good luck !!


The cost of living is lower in SE Florida than in some of the big six?


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> The cost of living is lower in SE Florida than in some of the big six?


SE. Meaning south east Florida ?

I used to live in Miami, it's much cheaper than LA where I currently live.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberFrolic said:


> SE. Meaning south east Florida ?
> 
> I used to live in Miami, it's much cheaper than LA where I currently live.


Cheaper than LA and NYC. But Houston?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Fuber chose not to decrease rates in the six largest US cities.
> NYC
> LA
> Chicago
> ...


POST # 1/@FormerYellowDriver: Just a
Brief Hello from
Chief Numbercruncher Bostonian Bison
and Reminder:

https://uberpeople.net/posts/338664

You're in the Top Seventh of the Top
1% of the Almost 22,000 Sequentially
Numbered Membership Applicants.
Be proud!

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

i am from philadelphia. i haven't driven for a month because of low wage from uber. i have 4 friends who found other jobs as well. last i drove that the uber service in philly declined. there is huge load of new drivers. and people are quitin after shortwhile. so i guess they spared the rates because no one will drive for less.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Cheaper than LA and NYC. But Houston?


*<Edited>* Houston is *IN*expensive compared to other parts of the country. The gas refinerys are close by. I purchased gas art Nice' s yesterday for $2.29/gal.

Lyft does not operate in Houston. No competition for riders.

JM<edited>2¢W


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Danz Haagen said:


> i am from philadelphia. i haven't driven for a month because of low wage from uber. i have 4 friends who found other jobs as well. last i drove that the uber service in philly declined. there is huge load of new drivers. and people are quitin after shortwhile. so i guess they spared the rates because no one will drive for less.


POST # 18/Danz Haagen: "Ahoy!" there,
Keystone Stater!
Thank You for the Report from the
City of Brotherly Love.

Back in January, about a month before
You joined UPNF, the Former Crowne
"Prince" of Greater Kalanickistan Pro-
nounced the Imperial Edict (hey, he IS
Emperor, after all) that Glorious #[F]Uber
would SEXTUPLE [6X!] the DriverWork-
force from @162,000 to 1Million in the
United States by NYE 2016.

Without any CASH going into 
GROWING the Passenger Base this might
NEVER happen unless either Lil' 'Nicky
increases Cities/"Markets" from 146 to
900 OR.....as despised (by him) Lyft was
bright enough to do, install a Senior V.P.
of Customer Acquisition & Retention 
(Lyft's is a Woman--How "disruptive"! lol)
and Keep PAX LOYAL without Purposely
Gypping Drivers and as a Result creating
the Smartest AND Angriest Drivers in
World History! NOT the right recipe for
Expanding a Bu$ine$$ $ucce$$fully. DUH!

Any Ol' Totalitarian Sociopath can create a StartUp with $6 Billion of OPM! I hope that the Amoral Apologistic [Misad]Venture Capitalists get Severe Wallet Depletion from their Viral-Love-of-Money and back-ing of the Mussolini of Market Street!

BTW: If You want an In-Person "taste" of
the "Travis Touch" (a♡♡hole is the MOST
frequent descriptor for the "Northridge
[CA] Nabob") should read the ENTIRE
Thread, in "Complaints", of "Ex-CSR...
with Equity" john djjjoe, who, in Feb-
ruary, let All of UPNF know how Manage-
ment Deals with "The Help"...How Little
"Commodity" Matters:

https://uberpeople.net/posts/187189

Mentoring Bison...Enduring.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

In the end, nobody was spared from Uber's wrath.


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

***Was D.C. also spared. Wonder why? ***

DC peeps are too smart to driver for Uber or too poor to own a car. Seriously.

LA, Chicago, Philly, etc all have low rates and deep pools of underemployed middle-class peeps, underemployed artist types, underemployed fresh graduates or Fresh Off the Boat unskilled immigrants looking for a second job/stop-gap full-time jig.

DC, lots of educated folks with good jobs or lots of poor folks with nothing. no in between.

Chicago, LA proves tons of drivers are willing to take shit wages and shit surges in one of the most expensive cities to run a car.

Now the big question is will Uber see all the cars still on the road in Dallas and atlanta and think $0.75/mile nationwide.

Travis gives drivers the rope (with some white lies advertising), it's your fault if you decide to hang yourself.


----------

